# Helios Nutrition is BACK!



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2014)

First off I want to say thank you for your patience during the last few months!  It has certainly been a trying time.  You guys have been incredible and I really appreciate your support and prayers.

I am pleased to announce, officially, that Helios Nutrition is back and ready to rock out some incredible results!!!  There are a couple of you out there who graciously put your diets on hold while I was dealing with everything, so please get in touch with me so we can pick back where we left off!

For those of you that are on the fence or are not sure what we offer:

Helios Nutrition specializes in 100% custom diet plans for individuals and couples based on their fitness goals.  I do not use templates, I do not use "one size fits all" techniques...  Every single diet I write is completely customized for the individual and will produce mind blowing results when followed correctly.

As part of my service I offer unlimited diet tweaks and changes during the time we work together so as to ensure your diet is completely locked down and working for you.

Here's how it works:

For 12 weeks after I give you your initial diet you will be in touch with me with your progress and I will make changes to your diet based on your results.  As the body changes, so do our dietary needs so it common for me to change a diet 7 or 8 times during this initial 12 weeks.  As you give me your weekly stats we will talk about energy levels, strength, mood, etc as all of these impact quality of life.  My goal is for you to reach your goal as quickly as health allows and have a MUCH better understanding of how your body works.

My services for UGBB members are only $379 for 12 weeks, then additional 4 week increments can be purchased at a significant discount.  

My specialty is the total body recomp, and many of my clients can attest to the power of my programs.  I never censor feedback and they know they are free to post what the like.

So here is the breakdown

$379 give you a 100% customized diet suited for your body and your goals.  You will also get 12 weeks to "take your diet for a spin" and we will make as many changes as needed during that time.  You will have access to me via both email AND text message (in the united states) should any questions arise.  This is something new as a lot of times I am able to respond to a text message more quickly than an email.  

You will also get an extensive list of foods and nutritional breakdowns to help you plan your meals based on the diet I write for you.

After 12 weeks you are free to take your diet and do what you please, should you need any further help down the road you can purchase an additional 4 weeks of support for a discount.

NEW FEATURES:
faster turnaround on diets (no more waiting 2 weeks for a diet)
access to me via text message (previously only available to a select few)
discounted rates for couples (each person gets a separate plan still)
cycle building and critiques for those that want it
training routines for those that want it
payment programs for those worried about paying the full amount up front
a FREE eCopy of "The Helios Method:  Ultimate Recomp" when it is completed

Guys and gals, thank you so much for everything.  I really look forward to working with some of you again!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome back. That's an amazing deal!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## bronco (Jul 16, 2014)

Good to see you back up and running Spongy


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome back to Helios Nutrition! Your new features look like a great addition. Just to be able to txt you is awesome..I want to txt you! 

Been using Spongy and Helios since 2012 and am nothing but satisfied. He's not kidding when he says he specializes in recomps. Glad your back Sponge!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 16, 2014)

Its good to have you back and up and running brother!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks you guys, all of your words mean a lot!  Fyi, I'm capping this enrollment period at 10 clients for now.  9 spots left!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice! Welcome back HELIOS!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 16, 2014)

I can say that Spongys recomps rock. I gained 20 pounds and lost 2 inches around my waist. 


Glad your back Spongy !!!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2014)

great to be back, thanks again fellas!


----------



## Azog (Jul 16, 2014)

Spongy is the man!


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 16, 2014)

Glad to see you back brother!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome back, Mate.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2014)

Good to have ya back.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

I will look into this.  

Were very happy your back Brother.

How much for a tanned, leggy brunette than can streak while prepping these meals?  Im not worried about passports or visas.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I will look into this.
> 
> Were very happy your back Brother.
> 
> How much for a tanned, leggy brunette than can streak while prepping these meals?  Im not worried about passports or visas.



'bout tree-fiddy.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 21, 2014)

When you getting a website man??


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2014)

Get Some said:


> When you getting a website man??



honestly I'm not sure that I will.  I only take a limited number of online clients and having a website opens you up to all kinds of people contacting you.  The nice thing about working with online clients from UGBB is we are all family so you actually get to know the client.  It's nice.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good to see you back brother!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 4, 2014)

Just sent payment over Spongy, really excited about this.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome Back!! Never knew about a payment program! Seriously interested now.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 15, 2014)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Welcome Back!! Never knew about a payment program! Seriously interested now.



shoot me an email!  I just got back from vacation with zero cell phone reception or internet (it was glorious), but am back as of 5 minutes ago.  I still have some spots left!


----------



## BigBenMac (Sep 1, 2015)

This still around?


----------

